
How China Is Rewriting the History of the Pandemic to Make Itself the Hero - ilamont
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8843dz/heres-how-china-is-rewriting-the-history-of-the-coronavirus-pandemic-to-make-itself-the-hero
======
the-dude
Article contains plenty of disinfo itself : 'China tried to hide the outbreak
for months' ( not true ).

'The Netherlands claim 50% of their China supplied tests are faulty'.

I am Dutch and know nothing about faulty Chinese tests. There were faulty
masks though.

~~~
drocer88
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-52092395](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52092395)

Thousands of testing kits and medical masks are below standard or defective,
according to authorities in Spain, Turkey and the Netherlands.

~~~
the-dude
Yes, and below the first paragraph, it actually says NL rejected masks, not
tests.

